# New petitioner



## Eric Caprio (Sep 30, 2018)

Hello everyone, 

I am new to freemasonry. I just submitted my petition to a lodge near my home and it will be read at the next stated meeting. I am just hoping I get in but time will tell. Thank you to every one who posts here, it has made the decision to petition easier.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 1, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. Which lodge did you petition? Under what Grand Lodge?


----------



## Keith C (Oct 1, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.

I give the same advice to every petitioner.  

RELAX, don't  stress over the process.  

There may be delays: (For example we should have voted on a petition last month, the petitioner was informed we would be voting on their petition.  However our printer somehow left the name of the petitioner out of our Lodge Notice, so we could not vote.  I am sure the petitioner is stressed out, but it is all a clerical error, and they do happen!)

The interview is as much for you as for the Committee of Inquiry.  Try to relax and just have a conversation with new friends!

Most of all, enjoy the process!


----------



## Eric Caprio (Oct 14, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum. Which lodge did you petition? Under what Grand Lodge?



I am petitioning St. Joseph #45 under the Grand Lodge of Indiana.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 14, 2018)

Eric Caprio said:


> I am petitioning St. Joseph #45 under the Grand Lodge of Indiana.


Every success Mr Caprio - I am sure we will soon see "Bro Caprio"  !


----------



## Eric Caprio (Oct 14, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Every success Mr Caprio - I am sure we will soon see "Bro Caprio"  !



Thank you, I hope so!


----------



## Eric Caprio (Nov 5, 2018)

Well... I got in! I got the call tonight that my petition got accepted and I will be initiated later this month.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 6, 2018)

Eric Caprio said:


> Well... I got in! I got the call tonight that my petition got accepted and I will be initiated later this month.


Congratulations! Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## MALAYA (Nov 8, 2018)

congratulations.


----------



## Eric Caprio (Nov 24, 2018)

In 48 hours I will be Initiated, I’m am very excited!


----------



## Matt L (Nov 24, 2018)

Outstanding!!!  Keep us posted on your progress.


----------

